# for hertz where he is



## mysteryscribe (Jun 4, 2007)

pin hole shot from the depths of the inquisition  f350 4 minutes.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 4, 2007)

Bananas are tougher than you think


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 4, 2007)

amnesty international banana republic division/


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 4, 2007)

Does the Banana Liberation Front know about this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


Banana Man to the rescue!


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 4, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> amnesty international banana republic division/







Give generously, it's a worthy cause.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 4, 2007)

shouldnt that be banana head not banana man


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 4, 2007)

The one in the pic looks like he's about to become 'banana split'....


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 4, 2007)

No ice cream in that story im afraid, but plain ice might be in order...


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 4, 2007)

(Or peas, or corn...)


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 4, 2007)

I had heard frozen peas was good for swollen bananas but I never had to try it.  Haven't played football in years and years.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 4, 2007)

Since nobody ever edits me  I did...


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 4, 2007)

Just a hypothetical question: if you use frozen peas on a swollen banana do you toss them out or cook them.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 4, 2007)

Oh by the way Hertz tell me again how the text adds nothing to the photo adds nothing to the text... LOL classic poster if I had shot it better and the whole world was in on the joke.


----------



## DSLR noob (Jun 4, 2007)

Watch out. Some bananas have balls... err nuts.






walnuts to be exact.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 4, 2007)

The beginning of a fruit........... cake....


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 5, 2007)

Or a muffin.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 5, 2007)

And whose nickname is Muffin??


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 6, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> Just a hypothetical question: if you use frozen peas on a swollen banana do you toss them out or cook them.


I would think they'd go all mushy as they defrost, and who'd want to eat mushy peas??


(Oh, yeah, right, the English do. Never mind   )


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 6, 2007)

Hertz would you like to respond.


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 6, 2007)

Uh oh.......


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 6, 2007)

I hear his bark is worse than his bite, but you have had your shots I assume.


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 6, 2007)

Actually, I was hoping _he_'s had _his_ shots....


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 6, 2007)

Think I will leave that one alone....


----------

